# D I V E R S I T Y T R A I N I N G



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

D I V E R S I T Y T R A I N I N G

The Gay Officers Action League of New England, (GOAL-NE) provides comprehensive training for police officers and criminal justice professionals to enhance the knowledge of Gay, Lesbian, Bi-sexual, and Transgender (G.L.B.T.) issues and laws. GOAL-NE provides the necessary tools to guide the student through Hate Crimes, Same Gender Domestic Violence, Bias Crimes, G.L.B.T. Community Issues, G.L.B.T. Families and provides this training by using openly GLBT criminal justice professionals.

It is GOAL-NE's mission to provide the most current law updates, statistics, and community concerns to enable each law enforcement agency to better provide services to their respective communities and to provide a safe working environment for GLBT professionals within their agencies. GOAL-NE does this by maintaining the highest level of trainers, and by using resources from numerous outside GLBT agencies and groups.

The history of our diversity training dates back to the early 1990's and has trained officers in police academies across New England including such departments as the Massachusetts State Police, Boston Police, Providence RI Police, MBTA Police, New Haven Police and other Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Centers. The training has also been provided to numerous college campus police departments, probation departments and other higher learning communities.

GOAL-NE is a very well-respected organization attempting to bridge the gap between police departments and the GLBT community. The training offers information and resources that is community policing-based and is essential for every department as all agencies police the GLBT community across New England.

Paul D Bryant
Training Coordinator, GOAL/NE
617.821.0901
www.goalne.org

GOAL Brochure
http://www.masscops.com/pdf/GOAL Brochure.pdf


----------

